

Time Magazine profile of Steve Jobs (1983) - vital101
http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,953633,00.html

======
theprodigy
I love these vintage interviews from back in the day.

Can one conclude from this interview that Steve Jobs is an example of a non
technical founder or probably the most successful non technical founder?

